# March 2016 Theme Voting



## kilroy214 (Feb 23, 2016)

March 2016 Theme Voting - vote for the theme you would like to see for the upcoming Literary Maneuver. Only one vote per member, so choose wisely!


----------



## W.Goepner (Feb 23, 2016)

And if I do not then what? Hmm whatcha going to do?

Choose wisely that is.


----------



## kilroy214 (Feb 23, 2016)

The outcome of not choosing wisely is punishment in and of itself.  (I felt very Zen just now)


----------



## W.Goepner (Feb 24, 2016)

kilroy214 said:


> The outcome of not choosing wisely is punishment in and of itself.  (I felt very Zen just now)



You deserve it with that one. *Oohhmmmmmmm*


----------



## Bishop (Feb 24, 2016)

Ooooh, go for Reason 343. I've already got a fantastic idea for it, and I totally missed the deadline on the last... *checks watch* year's worth of contests.


----------



## Schrody (Feb 24, 2016)

Oh snap, all three prompted I seconded are in the poll, and I like them all. Which one should I choose? Geez.


----------



## Schrody (Feb 24, 2016)

The Aether it is. There's a good story behind that prompt...


----------



## Pluralized (Feb 24, 2016)

I voted for Pouch Cream; whichever prompt gets voted in will do nicely. I'll just write about pouch cream.


----------



## LOLeah (Feb 24, 2016)

I usually come in to these and immediately vote for whatever prompt is only 1 down from the lead. Today was no exception. Muahahahahaha.


----------



## Smith (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes, vote for Reason 343!

I have 343 reasons why I didn't vote for my own prompt (didn't think I'd find it in the lead), but vote for it anyway.

All my prompt ideas are song titles.


----------



## dale (Feb 29, 2016)

what time does the winner get announced?

edit: whoops. i put this in the wrong thread.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 1, 2016)

I don't like this prompt


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 1, 2016)

I have run "reason 343" through a search engine and have drawn a blank for anything meaningful.  Does the phrase relate to anything in the real world, or is it just a case of working it into any story I fancy?


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Mar 1, 2016)

There's a song called reason 346 by a band called "Jimmy eat world"; it probably comes from that.

HC


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 1, 2016)

HarperCole said:


> There's a song called reason 346 by a band called "Jimmy eat world"; it probably comes from that.
> 
> HC



I have considered several ways of working it into a story, but they all feel contrived. I'll delay starting anything until a better idea comes my way.


----------



## W.Goepner (Mar 1, 2016)

Try to look at the prompt as one of those "rules to live by", or "things to remember when..." It can also be something more bizarre, Like counting the dead as reasons to vaccinate against disease, or the reasons not to become a public transportation operator. (Like the 343rd time a person got on the bus stoned out of their mind)

Just food for thought.

I am attempting a SF space scene.


----------



## Ibb (Mar 1, 2016)

I'll repost what I just posted in the coffee shop:

'Anyways, what I found in my own brief ambling through Google was a religious significance to the number. Through some numerological translation or other, 343 translates to 'And God Said.' Something something mathematically something something, it also becomes 777, which, I think, is the number of God himself (?)'

To add to that, the number 343 is, in essence, a number of ascension; it is the start from which the soul begins its transcendence towards God. I ran across some forums of people exclaiming the significance of the number in their personal lives. Seeing it at least once a day on the clock, on a sign, in statistics, at work, etc. Might be some psychological confirmation bias type-thing, but at the end of the day it makes for interesting subject matter. 

There's my contribution. Hope ya'll have fun writing your entries. I look forward to reading them as always.


----------



## Smith (Mar 1, 2016)

Let's not forget 343 Studios! (I don't even like Halo; not after Halo 3 anyway) 

But yeah, inspired by the song by Jimmy Eat World with a slightly different title, like HC said. ^_^


----------



## Ibb (Mar 1, 2016)

So what you're saying is... Jimmy Eats World is actually part of a highly secret occult who through the study of sacred geometry and the utilization of melody and harmony is aspiring to transcend towards Godhood, disguising themselves in plain sight as a popular and well known band in order to subtly convert the multitudes into joining them on their journey towards the Heavens, thereby, in essence, revealing themselves as furtive superheroes whose only ambition is to save the souls of their fellow man before the inevitable end-times which are continuously being prophesied to be right around the corner, first with Nostradamus, then with others--Napoleon, Hitler, This Guy, That Guy, and now, most popularly, Donald Trump?

Cool. Got my story.


----------



## Smith (Mar 1, 2016)

Ibb said:


> So what you're saying is... Jimmy Eats World is actually part of a highly secret occult who through the study of sacred geometry and the utilization of melody and harmony is aspiring to transcend towards Godhood, disguising themselves in plain sight as a popular and well known band in order to subtly convert the multitudes into joining them on their journey towards the Heavens, thereby, in essence, revealing themselves as furtive superheroes whose only ambition is to save the souls of their fellow man before the inevitable end-times which are continuously being prophesied to be right around the corner, first with Nostradamus, then with others--Napoleon, Hitler, This Guy, That Guy, and now, most popularly, Donald Trump?
> 
> Cool. Got my story.



I totally knew the significance of 343 before-hand. ;D

But yes, exactly! And they are the Gods of true emo music, which the Church of Emo has long since distorted into whiny screamo. Can't wait to read your story.


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 1, 2016)

I did consider a story about a fictitious soccer manager called Jimmy Reason who evolved the very unusual 3-4-3 formation, but relatively few on here would know enough about the game to understand my meaning.  Apart from that, I would rather write something a bit wilder.


----------



## Smith (Mar 1, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> I did consider a story about a fictitious soccer manager called Jimmy Reason who evolved the very unusual 3-4-3 formation, but relatively few on here would know enough about the game to understand my meaning.  Apart from that, I would rather write something a bit wilder.



Played soccer since I was 5, I'd love it haha! Just throw Neuer in there as a sweeper-keeper and you're good.


----------



## Glhadiator (Mar 1, 2016)

Personally, I'm loving the prompt. Wrote my story today. Now I just need to let it cool down, reread, rewrite and submit.

I also love some of the ideas already posted. I'm looking forward to reading everyone's story.


----------



## aj47 (Mar 1, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> I did consider a story about a fictitious soccer manager called Jimmy Reason who evolved the very unusual 3-4-3 formation, but relatively few on here would know enough about the game to understand my meaning.  Apart from that, I would rather write something a bit wilder.



3-4-3 could be a triple play in baseball.  Not my story though.


----------



## InkwellMachine (Mar 2, 2016)

I just thought of something pretty cool. I'm not sure if I'll have the time to type it up, but I'll try.


----------



## ppsage (Mar 2, 2016)

astroannie said:


> 3-4-3 could be a triple play in baseball.  Not my story though.


It's a kinda common double play attempt. I'm not seeing a triple play, seems like it's going backwards? Have to be really dumb runners.


----------



## aj47 (Mar 2, 2016)

Yes ... really dumb runners.


----------



## aj47 (Mar 2, 2016)

I am *SO* not writing that story and if it forces me to, I'm not posting it.  I have A Nother Idea Entirely that I want to write ... now I just have to requisition the time.


----------

